# 6-9 March 2009 - NSCE Phase II Edmonton



## R. Jorgensen (4 Mar 2009)

I'm off to Edmonton on Friday to conduct NSCE Phase II which consists of:

A. *Bushcraft*: Tie 5 out of 8 knots in 6 minutes
B. *Map and Compass*: 

i. Determine a 6-figure grid reference
ii. Identify the elevation of a point
iii. Measure a distance along a route
iv. Orient a map by inspection
v. Plot a grid bearing
vi. Calculate declination
vii. Orient a map with a compass

C/D. *Classroom Instruction* and *Drill Instruction*

E. *Army Cadet Fitness Test*
I'm semi-nervous, I'm just trying to figure out how I could make _Identify Types of Maps_ an interesting/non-boring class. I'll will also be teaching Salute at the Halt without Arms for my Drill Instruction.

Any hints, tricks, or tips for best success?

I would also like clarification (regulations change all the time) on whether or not there is a 6 minute time limit for the knots and lashing - one officer told me there is no limit (just as long as you don't take 10 min to tie one knot) and another told me there is a limit, NSCE Study Guide (2007-02-20) says there is a 10 minute time limit (I'm leaning more towards the limit in the NSCE Study Guide, however...).

Tips I'd hope to see would be:

1. Drill and Class Instruction
2. Measure a distance along a route
3. Orient a map with a compass (I think I've got this pretty solid).

Wish me luck, I've got 2.5 more days to prepare.


----------



## cdn031 (5 Mar 2009)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> I'm off to Edmonton on Friday to conduct NSCE Phase II which consists of:
> 
> A. *Bushcraft*: Tie 5 out of 8 knots in 6 minutes



Just for clarity, you will need to be able to tie all 8 knots - the examiners will announce which 5 you will be tested on when you get there - its 100% of 5 knots standard, not 5 out of 8

Also - measuring a route - PLEASE don't use the "string" method (dubious even calling it a method) horribly in accurate. use the edge of a paper, marking Hash marks on both map and paper as you rotate it to follow the route. Accuracy!!!!

6 fig grid refs - for heavens sake ROUND DOWN !!! you are specifying a small grid square (100x100 m) with a 6fig, not a point
also when using the compass the ref point is NOT in the square formed by the 100m hash marks on the romer! it is the intersection of the lines.

OWN your class (confidence) Own the material word for word and most of all work the marking guide for each the drill lesson and classroom. dintdon't be overly creative - follow each point in the marking sheets.


Identify Types of Maps  is arguably THE MOST interesting class. you are in the final hours but collect moms street map, a geography text (for political maps, aerial photos if you can - and be passionate! (ALSO if dad has a tom-tom, or other mapping GPS, promise him you will be very careful - and snag it to show off the electronic map part

BRING your OWN (corps borrowed) Compass - get to know every element of it. I keep seeing cadets freeze up as if it is an artifact recovered from Roswell...

Good luck and all the best


----------

